# Can we edit the proc structure?



## julai (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to set a field called "container id" for every process which a child process can inherit from its parent. Do I need to edit the proc structure to add a field in it in the sub-section "copied upon fork"?


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think adding such field in that section will give you the copy and set for free, but I could be wrong. Have a look at kern_proc.c to see how the fork is handled.


----------

